# TT Taper and Pump



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I found a guy in my area that has a tt taper, pump and corner roller for sale for $450. 
He also has a older taper he will throw in for parts.
The tools are 5 years old. 
So, you auto tool guys, is this a good buy? I have never used a taper before but if this deal is good, I will buy it and learn.
I have to decide by Monday, the tools appear to be in good condition.
Any opinions appreciated.
I would really rather buy a columbia, but don't want to pass up a good deal either


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

gotmud said:


> i found a guy in my area that has a tt taper, pump and corner roller for sale for $450.
> He also has a older taper he will throw in for parts.
> The tools are 5 years old.
> So, you auto tool guys, is this a good buy? I have never used a taper before but if this deal is good, i will buy it and learn.
> ...


 thats sounds fair if the condition is good..i have a brand new dwm king taper and i recently baught a few years old tt taper ..and i use the tt taper more..


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Get it you fool, Stop pi$$ing around :jester: ALL parts are changeable and you can buy, It may need a few parts, Thats great for you as you will learn how they work, And being cheaper you wont be so scared of breaking it, I got a cheap tt zooka 15 years old, Needed some parts, I fixed it, Learnt so much, now its a great running zooka, Well worth it, Great deal, Dont tell moore, Thats a great deal for him too. Get the how to fix tool doc books from all wall and 1wallboardsmans how to fix tapers dvd from e bay and your all set, Drywallzone and allwall for tt parts.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah gotmud, it sounds like a good price for the bazooka alone assuming it is in decent shape. The spare bazooka, pump and a corner roller are a bonus. GO FOR IT


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

Buy it. But beware. If I had gotten mine that cheap it would have been beaten with a sledge hammer the first time I tried running it. I just knew I had too much invested in mine to let it know how I really felt.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Ask why he's selling it, if he's not going out of business then no doubt he'll be replacing it for a reason, but then again if you can repair them yourself the parts are fairly cheap to get them running like new.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Ask why he's selling it, if he's not going out of business then no doubt he'll be replacing it for a reason, but then again if you can repair them yourself the parts are fairly cheap to get them running like new.


He is leaving the trade after 35 years, he seems to be a real honest guy


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Remember - You snooze you lose.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

go for it:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi Gotmud, I think you already know the answer.:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

offer $500, and tell him to throw in some bazooka lessons too:yes:

It would be the beat extra 50 bucks you ever spent:yes:


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> offer $500, and tell him to throw in some bazooka lessons too:yes:
> 
> It would be the beat extra 50 bucks you ever spent:yes:


I agree if you could get some lessons it would be well worth 50 or even 100. Trying to figure tapers out by yourself is very difficult.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks guys, you all confirmed what I thought. Also the lesson idea is a great idea 2buck:thumbsup: I will ask him, he will be back in town Monday evening , I will keep you all posted
Maybe another "gotmud first time running auto tools " video is on the horizon :help: lol


----------

